# Eco complete & tahitian moon sand?



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

Go with the Tahitian moon or the eco complete, alone. 

You cannot layer them because the eco will rise to the top, completely hiding the sand.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Does moon sand hold plants very well? also, exactly what material is it made of Iron slag maybe? or perhaps im wrong lol.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

It's not iron slag. It's true volcanic sand from what I gather. Iron slag would cause no end of problems in a tank due to the concentration of toxic heavy metals and copper that is present in most of it.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

hmm, i read somewhere ages ago about the use of iron slag as a black sand substrate for planted aquariums. i guess that resource was wrong!

I plan on growing a few plants, namely microsword, becketti, some riccia, and probbabbly some unknown clippings from my 20 long.

Im going for the simple look, wanting to keep a pair of golden 
rams, and my large school of tetras.


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

cookingnerd607 said:


> Does moon sand hold plants very well? also, exactly what material is it made of Iron slag maybe? or perhaps im wrong lol.


It is indeed volanic. 

It holds plants extremely well. Roots grow freely, and the sand has a "soft" feel to it.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

Sounds like it would be excellent for my corydoras habrosus.
will i need any root tabs or peat? ive never used sand except for in a large ray tank. also 40# would be plenty in a 29g?


----------



## corigan (Feb 22, 2004)

cookingnerd607 said:


> Sounds like it would be excellent for my corydoras habrosus.
> will i need any root tabs or peat? ive never used sand except for in a large ray tank. also 40# would be plenty in a 29g?


Not sure of the equation, but 3 bags of moonsand should be plenty. I have moonsand and flourite mixed in together in one of my tanks and love it. I've been trying different combinations of substrates in each of my tanks and find I like this the best. It's super easy to plant in, and looks nice too. My Emerald Brochis Cory's love the stuff and gill sift the sand with it. I also have other bottom feeders that have no problems with the sand (red fin african barbs and candystripe gobies).

Matt


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

im gonna go with 2 bags, i have 45# of flourite in a 29g. so i figure 40# of sand will be fine - although im sure the total volume will be way less. i think ill get an extra just incase.
as for mixing the sand, id rather keep it sand only - i have a painted black background and would like to keep everything dark except the plants and fish. can i add anything on the bottom layer (thin enough so i wont see it above the tank trim)?


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

I mix sand in with all my substrates...flourite and eco. The tahitan will work its way down at first but as the tank gets older and the mulm makes its way into the base you can then add a little more of the sand over that for looks and it stays put longer. I always use a sand mix though, it not only assist's in solid rooting of the plants, but the finer grains of sands work wonders for keeping substrate ferts where they belong... in the substrate ! roud:

Tahitan Sand is good for dark sub's and playsand works well in lighter colored subs like flourite...


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2002)

> can i add anything on the bottom layer (thin enough so i wont see it above the tank trim?


 Dont make that mistake like I did ... believe it or not there will come a day when you may move and need to break the tank down or you may need to break it down for new carpeting (like me) or you may just want to "redo" the tank and it will get all mixed up and wreck the look of the substrate if you want to use it again.

If you want to keep it a dark substrate...only use dark materials throughout...


----------



## EricSilver (Feb 23, 2004)

cookingnerd607 said:


> im gonna go with 2 bags, i have 45# of flourite in a 29g. so i figure 40# of sand will be fine - although im sure the total volume will be way less. i think ill get an extra just incase.


40# will be fine. I have 60# in my 29, only because the substate height in the back, and on one side, is rather high.


----------



## cookingnerd607 (Jun 8, 2004)

moon sand is ordered! hopefully it will get here before the weekend. Anyone got some plant clippings they wanna sell me for shipping??


----------

